

Offer HN: Trade Development for Logo Design - RDDavies

I'm a LAMP Stack / JS/CSS3/jQuery/HTML5 dev that's looking to have a logo designed for a personal project. Happy to trade my services.
======
senko
Sounds exactly like the thing to submit to <http://www.weekendhacker.net/>

